# Friendless and alone in Residence



## grrungis (Oct 17, 2009)

,


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey Greg do you sit with anyone during lunch? Maybe you can ask your friendly acquaintances if you can hang out with them. Sorry I couldn't be more help. I'm also in college with no friends. 
Good luck with making friends. Don't give up, your not alone. :group


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

I managed to make a couple acquaintances throughout my university years, but none that I ever have done anything non-academic with. This is my fourth year lol...sigh*. Some of the better ones I met were from the bus to and from school, in a study room geared for people in the same major as me, and from a couple field courses (where your forced to work with others 8 hours+ a day for a week). 

Basically try getting out of your room... join something (yeah I know hard, but worth it). You still have time, it's only your first semester. Besides most people are in the same boat as you and have not made best friends with everyone yet.


----------



## amarie (Oct 31, 2009)

Try asking your roommate about WOW? You never know, you may find a new hobby. There are probably clubs that you could join, and find people who share the same interests as you. Study groups are also a good way to meet people. If you're having trouble with a subject, ask the Professor if there is a study group available that you could join.

With the roommate thing, try to be open to their lifestyle. You can probably learn something new from them as they could also learn from you. If you have a kitchen in your dorm, start cooking something one night, and ask if they want to try it. (There is a reason people say the kitchen is the heart of the home. Food brings people toegther.) If there isn't a kitchen, ask your roommate if they want to order some take out with you, go out to eat, or even ask them if they know a good place to eat around your campus!

I hope this helps!


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I would recommend finding a club that interests you... Even if you're new, people are generally very welcoming and eager to share their knowledge.


----------



## amarie (Oct 31, 2009)

Phoenix87 said:


> I would recommend finding a club that interests you... Even if you're new, people are generally very welcoming and eager to share their knowledge.


 agreed!


----------



## telefy (Oct 10, 2009)

I bet you filled out a questionnaire that paired you with this WOW addict. (questions like: How much time do you spend on the computer; prefer to go out to parties or stay in with friends; etc.) That's a bummer. I got paired with a mmorpg addict too, lol. Oh well, live and you learn I guess.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I know how you feel. Except I'm in my third year. And too scared to join clubs and go to things by myself, like they suggest. It's like you have to have the perfect situation to be able to make friends with someone, like I'm trying to do with someone, _finally_.

I think as long as you're willing and actually do try to be friendly and talk to people on a somewhat regular basis, you'll be all right.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm currently in the exact same situation. 
I started at school last year with my best friend and my boyfriend. We left for our internships at the same time. However, due to some complications with my epilepsy, I was unable to finish the last 2 weeks of my first internship and had to do a complete second one. My boyfriend and best friend returned to school as I started my second internship.
When I got back to school, my boyfriend and best friend graduated three weeks later. So now I'm alone on campus, don't know any of the kids in my classes, am looked at as the shy new girl, and spend most of my time sitting in my room reading, watching movies and tv, writing, etc. 
I'm actually going to meet with the head of student activities tomorrow morning to see about possible clubs or groups to join. I'm really nervous about meeting with him. I'm also really worried that even if I do decide to join a club, I'll not end up going to any meetings.


----------

